# Sticky  Abrasiveness chart



## db_abz

Don't know if it's been posted here before (couldn't find anything with a search), so i thought I'd post a link to an Abrasiveness chart for compounds/polishes/glazes and pads that I found tonight.

http://www.dano.pocketrubbish.com/detailing/productchart.htm

Dave


----------



## andrew_rs225

Useful guide but can you tell me what the difference is between the (heavy,medium and light) abrasive compounds and a polish?
In terms of car products I used to think a polish was an abrasive.

Andrew


----------



## Rich @ PB

Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.

*How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


----------



## Guest

He's in the process of updating the chart. It can now be found at http://danosdetailing.com/products/


----------



## JJ_

Can anyone help me, I want to print this off but its a bugger to do so, it only wants to print one half of the page upto Optimum lol


----------



## AR-CoolC

JJ_ said:


> Can anyone help me, I want to print this off but its a bugger to do so, it only wants to print one half of the page upto Optimum lol


Best to do a screen print and save it as a picture, then resize it to print how you want.

Great chart by the way, good find.


----------



## blr123

JJ.......I'm not sure AR_Cool is on about but I printed it in "landscape" and it printed all but the last half inch........hope that makes sense :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## JJ_

Ahh thanks I now have it sitting here, SRP is just where I thought it would be, good chart to have in the garage.


----------



## blr123

JJ do you have the speed charts for the PC and Rotary?

Actually here are the speed charts: -










And










Bryan


----------



## JJ_

lol o yes, I think some of the speeds are out due to meguiars not wanting you to wreck your PC. The rotary speeds are about righ, I normally work at 1500rpm.


----------



## Rich @ PB

It is useful, but I don't agree with some of it - Menzerna IP definitely has more cut than SSR2.5, based on work done over the last couple of weeks. Maybe we should create our own Detailing World chart? So much knowledge on here, about time we consolidated it?


----------



## Brazo

^^I have been thinking about it lol now that the paint thickness meter is on board. It would be a lot of work and would need at least 10 different car panels to test, best of 3 etc. 

It would need both financial and physical help lol!


----------



## andburg

Hi guys, if anyone wants a copy of this to fit on screen/edit i have put it into a spreadsheet, see attatched


----------



## Brazo

thanks mate ^^!!


----------



## ColinM

I like the formatting on that page its a lot better than trying to do it with text in a forum post. The links to the original Autopia posts don't seem to be working for me. Here are some new links for anyone interested -
My thread regarding foam pad types http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53260

Beanbag's post regarding product cutting actions http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36208

> WX51 TXR
Will you be posting details of the 'Scottish Detailing Meet' in the Northern Region forum ? I would really like to see a demonstration of wet sanding then polishing out the marks with a PC.


----------



## JamesMalin

WX51 TXR said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


that's your site?

I have been reading it for the last 2 weeks!:thumb:


----------



## Rich5ltr

Saw this and thought I'd resurrect the thread so here goes... does anyone know where Autoglym Paint Renovator would sit in this chart? https://sslrelay.com/buypartsby.co.uk/autoglym/AUTPR.jpg

I used Sonus SFX2 with my PC polisher (plus P21 Wax) at the weekend and felt that on one or two marks I needed something with a little more cut to it. I have a bottle of the Autoglym in the garage so would this suit do you think?  Rich...


----------



## jedi-knight83

hi, i would also be interested to know where the AG paint renovator and also the AG body shop 03B come on this chart.

thanks


----------



## scottie_vxr

also just wondering if anyone knows about red moose machine glaze, guessing its going to be fairly low, but just wondering if it has any cutting properties?


----------



## alexamos

*AG Paint Renovator*



jedi-knight83 said:


> hi, i would also be interested to know where the AG paint renovator and also the AG body shop 03B come on this chart.
> 
> thanks


I would also like to know where AG PR is on the chart. I would imagine its Medium Cut if you compare to AG SRP. AG stuff is the most widely available since the Halfords and MotorWorld took it on.


----------



## skid

Pity the Blackfire range isnt mentioned in the guides or is just classed the same as the Menzerna?


----------



## mycleancar

wow lots of info to read


----------



## Ade

Excellent guide... thanks


----------



## Chris20vT

Does anyone have the facility to update this chart? Its really good and the addition of some more products would make it excellent, especially for :newbie:s.

I'm thinking more Menzerna, JEFFS possibly AG?


----------



## Guest

Only just found this and its very useful, Thanks for putting the info together.


----------



## Mark B

Abrassive chart is excellent but would it be possible to get the AS compounds on ther also please.


----------



## buda

My suggestion in understanding abrasive grits is to buy products that name the grit sizes:

600 grit - extra heavy for use after wet sanding or on a heavily oxidized single stage paint
800 grit - heavy can be used above
1200 grit - medium for single stage and some badly scratched clear coat finishes
1500 grit - light medium - for correction needs between
medium and light grit
2000 grit - light for use on clear coats
Micro Fine grit - for use on spyder scratches on clear coats

The problem you will run into here is trying to get your supplier to provide you ********** information on the grit size in their compounds. If you force the issue they might respond with information. But the chemists use this terminonlogy when selecting abrasives for the compounds.

They use either silica which does not break down as it is used or aluminum oxide which does breakdown as it is being use. But it has a tendency to gum up. So a good compound is one that uses a combination of both silica and aluminum oxide.

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## linepulse

this was very helpful cheers!


----------



## NornIron

db_abz said:


> http://www.dano.pocketrubbish.com/detailing/productchart.htm


A real :newbie: question here; is the Menz Final Polish listed on this chart the product called Final Finish PO106FF? If so, where would the Final Finish PO85RD sit on the abrasiveness chart?

These may seem obvious to the more experienced, but I just got a pack of the 4 x 250ml Sample Kit from CYC, in preparation for the G220 which is gift-wrapped somewhere at home :thumb:


----------



## dazzpowder

WX51 TXR said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


Thanks WX51 for a great read on your site, you've answered many questions.


----------



## big_ patt

*new paint*



WX51 TXR said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


Hi Have just printed of and read your how to polish by hand or machine and very good it is do you do anything on how to machine polish a new paint job after its been wet sanded with 2000 wet an dry the paint is black base coat with 2k clear been done about 6weeks left to harden as no oven any help would be great thanks Dave


----------



## beany_bot

*how abrasive is t cut?*

how abrasive is t cut? on that chart?


----------



## beany_bot

how abrasive is AG SRP on the chart ?


----------



## mattsbmw

Anyone know where the AS Evo and evo fine sit in the abrasivness chart?


----------



## Hotwheels

Hi how many coats of SRP would you put on before adding another product on top and what is the diference beetween Meguires Mirror glaze 7 and Synthetic 21 cheers hope some one can help.


----------



## bidderman1969

one..


----------



## Eurogloss

Thanks to all you Guys for this useful information :thumb:

As a Pro it becomes very handy indeed !

Mario


----------



## jason2612

WX51 TXR said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


Excellent bit of reading, thanks :buffer:


----------



## Chrish SRi

Excellent reading and really helpful info 

cheers


----------



## Autovalet

Has this chart been updated, I find it very useful :thumb:


----------



## nudda

i would also like to know if chart updated


----------



## mellowfellow

This deserves a bump for sure , especially for newbies like myself .


----------



## jus

the newly packaged finesse it range could do with updating too


----------



## smyrk

Dont suppose anyones done an upto date version yet have they???


----------



## Dave KG

No up to date version that I know of but I would be a bit wary of pigeon holing products, especially ones like 105 and 205 from Meguiars into specific cut numbers as they can vary greatly depending on pad choice and polishing style... It would be more just a general range, ie light, light-medium, medium, medium-heavy and heavy.


----------



## Michael172

Dave KG said:


> No up to date version that I know of but I would be a bit wary of pigeon holing products, especially ones like 105 and 205 from Meguiars into specific cut numbers as they can vary greatly depending on pad choice and polishing style... It would be more just a general range, ie light, light-medium, medium, medium-heavy and heavy.


I was thinking the same, i was wondering where 105 would sit.


----------



## northva

*Thanks*

Found this really really helpfull

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Any chance of including Farecla products?

I have G3 and Glaze.


----------



## Juras

see attachment with the chart: Farecla included


----------



## shaqs77

a decen chart but it doesnt cover Menzerna PO 85 RE 5, Menzerna Power Gloss S100. or am i just being a noob!!!!!


----------



## RCZ

Rich @ PB said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


What an excellent article, particularly for someone like me who is no longer a 'newbie' but still has big gaps in my knowledge!


----------



## TROGER.

Really good and useful info


----------



## Robw757

I have found a new updated version that lists Meguiar's 105 and 205 

You can find it here

http://craigdt.web.officelive.com/abrasives.aspx


----------



## MarkMac

excellent, ive been looking for a newer chart for a while

cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi Dave

Can you advise if I can use Chemical Guys "All in One" as a final finish.
I only have the Meguires 83# and 80# and not shure whether to buy a finishing product.


----------



## Tom_DS

mysonax said:


> see attachment with the chart: Farecla included


Good chart, but no Farecla Fast Track Compound...


----------



## Black Widow

You can use Chemical Guys "All in One" for finishing with a finishing pad.


----------



## frankiman

Gooood info!


----------



## fr92

Have any updated ?


----------



## StuR328

I've always just used this 1

http://www.auto-geek.net/charts/wax-cut-chart-master.htm


----------



## Lupostef

Just noticed this very usefull


----------



## Lupostef

StuR328 said:


> I've always just used this 1
> 
> http://www.auto-geek.net/charts/wax-cut-chart-master.htm


And thats even better :lol:


----------



## goodyuk82

Very useful info guys thanks


----------



## Edamski

Original link doesn't seem to be working for me any more


----------



## camerashy

Lupostef said:


> And thats even better :lol:


Good find thanks


----------



## AdamH

Not read every post but the link doesn't seem to work anymore? anyone got a new one?


----------



## camerashy

StuR328 said:


> I've always just used this 1
> 
> http://www.auto-geek.net/charts/wax-cut-chart-master.htm


anyone been able to print this off if so, would you mind sending me a copy please PM me for my email.
I have tried the Snipping Tool but cannot get the page to scroll down
Thanks
Dave


----------



## MickHen

The most recent chart can be found on Autopia including .jpg's which you might be able to print.


----------



## Loa

Hello, 

I checked on the latest update on Autopia, and it's already a couple of years old. I figure the Chemical Guys V32 gets a 10, but anyone know where the CG P40 polish fits on the chart?

Thanks

Loa


----------



## sandyt87

Was looking for something similar and as of last month they have an updated list.

http://www.autopia.org/forums/paint-correction-and-gloss-enhancement/181138-updated-5-2015-autopia-polish-comparison-chart.html

Fantastic resource and in 3 printable pdfs.


----------



## Spike85

thats a really useful chart thank you


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

autofinesse rejuvenate non abrasive lolz it has micro abrasives in it


----------



## Spike85

thats not the best of news when looking at this chart for help. Hope thats all thats wrong with it.


----------



## REVERSiN

Honestly ids a Glaze! Filled with fillers cleaners. Its abrasive (to remove contaminates) obviously if it wasn't it wouldn't make the surface smooth but still not a polish. It will give some correction on real soft paint and I mean real soft paint!

You can be rest its not gonna effect your paint layer much neither can it damage (a good paint)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EGMW

completemotoring.com have 1L heavy cut compounds for under £30


----------



## robwils

Is there a chart like this for pads ?


----------



## shine247

robwils said:


> Is there a chart like this for pads ?


There are a few versions of this.










More detail Here


----------



## robwils

shine247 said:


> There are a few versions of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More detail Here


Thanks :thumb: very helpful.


----------



## tehvlb

Rich @ PB said:


> Hi Andrew, have a look at the following guide to polishing that appears on my site - it's a bit of a read, but all is explained.
> 
> *How to safely polish your paint by hand or machine*


great write up mate.


----------



## Mrmojorisin007

The Blue, Black and Red all seem to be essentially the same ?


----------



## GSVHammer

Mrmojorisin007 said:


> The Blue, Black and Red all seem to be essentially the same ?


If you are talking about the Hex Logic pads, I think the blue pad has a slight cut with it. Good for use with a prewax cleanser that has some abrasives in it.
I.E. Dodo Juice Lime Prime or Britemax Blackmax

Black Pad no cut, good for a final finish polish, glaze or prewax cleanser with no abrasives.
I.E. Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite.

Red really soft no cut, apply glaze, sealant or liquid wax.
I.E. Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax or Collinite 845 Insulator wax.

That's how I see them anyway.


----------



## NorthantsPete

hmm link isnt working anymore?

Scholl one was quite useful, if a little overlapping, most would have an s2/3, an s17 and then maybe an s40.










or the new farecla 360 system (although i prefer for cost, the g3 premium then finishing polish g10 with an 808/801 pad combo - they do bundles of this with pads on ebay as its the process many use like 105/205)


----------

